# Home Made all Over Tshirt Press



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

A printing friend of mine printed this shirt on a home all over printing press today. I was blown away when I saw the prints he built the thing for less $400.00 and look a the print...

Fashion manufacturing on a budget I would say...


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

that is amazing. exactly what i am trying to acomplish. since he is on a budget do you know how he made a big transparency or vellum to get a big image like that. i wanna make bigger images but only limited to my small printer.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

wow this is great! i wonder if he would mind if you shared how it was made.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

sturifidness said:


> wow this is great! i wonder if he would mind if you shared how it was made.


haha thats what im thinking


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Impressive. I too, would like to see his setup.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah that is awesome and let me say advanced artist you guys literally have contributed alot to the industry thanks for all the tutorials....try to get your friend to share the knowledge with the rest of us.....


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Very impressive, tell him well done.


----------



## tee_fanatic (Mar 4, 2009)

I too would like very much to see how this was done on a budget, I have seen this art work before on tshirtclipart.com. Awesome work tell us how we can accomplish this also.




midwaste said:


> Impressive. I too, would like to see his setup.


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't think your friend will spill the secrets, he is just showing off.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

so will you share on how it was made or just showing off.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

lazographics said:


> so will you share on how it was made or just showing off.


He is working on it now because of this thread. Plans and even an instructional video possibly to take you through all the whole thing. I think he might be down with this in the next few days.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats great, thanks for the update.


----------



## sturifidness (Feb 8, 2009)

Now i'm excited! I always wanted to make some kind of DIY priniting mechanism. I can't wait!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

oh thats awesome


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Nothing to say but want to know when this is updated. Real nice BTW.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't want to sound like a big fat jerk, but if so many people are excited about doing something like this... then go out and do it! .

I think it's great that Tom's friend has, and I think the instructional stuff he's working on clearly has demand and could be useful. More power to him.

But it isn't hard to create a DIY setup to do one colour all over print shirts. If you've never screenprinted before you wouldn't know where to start, and fair enough. But if you *have* screenprinted... put that knowledge to work. Screenprinting is about problem solving. This is a problem that needs solving. Stop and think, break it down, think about how you'd do it, then do it.

If you define the problem and work on a solution that suits the way you work, I promise it's not as hard as you might fear.

The thing about DIY is there are lots of solutions for the same problem, and no _one size fits all_ answer.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Well said. A modified Youtees setup would accomplish this fairly easily if you need a starting point.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

Who's says that some of us are not doing it Solmu. We are just interested in knowing how he did it. And maybe not everyone is as smart as you think you are. A lot of people are on a budget these days and for those people who are not mechanically savvy can use any help that they can get. Thats why some people are on here and others are here to help. We don't need people to put down others. If you own a business you should learn a little something about customer service.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

heres the secret answer. Bigass pallet + Bigass screen + Bigass squeegee = Bigass Print.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's some tutorials on this [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bCUoqZxfNc[/media] 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InQFfxKfVKQ&feature=related[/media]


----------



## Bammer (Jun 4, 2008)

I just made a post about this very subject 2 days ago! WOW! I need to know dude! 
Hey... is the advanced artist Corel thing yours? Looks pretty darn cool...


----------



## hsp (Jan 6, 2009)

The problem that most of us will run into is having an exposure unit that will expose a big enough screen to do whole shirt printing. I considering jumping into this style of printing, but the cost for me to upgrade my exposure unit, buy new squeegees, and rework my screen drying rack was to cost prohibited.

my .02 cents,

JR


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolutley, i thought of that to, but theres a couple of screen printers in my area that sell custom made screens and burn them for you, the price to burn them ain't cheap though.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

lazographics said:


> Who's says that some of us are not doing it Solmu.


Some are, and good for them. Most aren't, and *never will*. It's the never will that's the problem.



lazographics said:


> We are just interested in knowing how he did it.


_You _might be "just" interested in knowing how he did it, but many people clearly won't move forward until someone else shows them how to do it every step of the way.



lazographics said:


> A lot of people are on a budget these days


It doesn't have to be expensive.



lazographics said:


> and for those people who are not mechanically savvy can use any help that they can get


I'm not mechanically minded - in fact I'm extremely *un*handy. I've done all over shirts without a belt printer.



lazographics said:


> We don't need people to put down others.


I'm not actually trying to put anyone down, what I'm trying to do is encourage people to get out there and do it. Think of me as Rob Schneider on the sidelines yelling "You can dooo iiiiitt!" in this instance.

I can guarantee you that a lot of people are scared of trying a project without having it all laid out for them by someone else. That doesn't mean that they couldn't succeed if they put their mind to it. Don't be a victim of fear.

I'm telling you, all over printing is not as complicated as people make it out to be. It's just screenprinting, scaled up.

If you want to do that in a production environment, that's likely to be expensive. But if you just want to be able to bash out small runs, and I get the sense that that's what most people want it for, then something can be bodged together.

I know it sounds negative to say "Come on! You can do it without help!", but think about how ridiculous that is: what I'm saying is those reading this have the knowledge, skills, and ability to accomplish what they want to achieve. That's not negative.

If help comes, great. Take advantage of it. But how many people have been waiting for a step by step tutorial for how long? There's not a lot of information out there on this, because not a lot of people are doing it. Those who do, can't be bothered teaching, or don't see the point showing, or don't want their competitors to know, how they did it.

What I'm saying isn't "You suck!", it's "You're trapped on an island and help isn't coming, but don't despair, you have everything you need to make it on your own. I believe in you."


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

very good video from the tradeshow nick. I am actually a dtg printer myself and this is the same type of method that we use to do all over prints on dtg printing. The only difference is that we can print about 16 million colored photo realistic images in one pass. But down fall is about 15 minutes for one shirt. But looks awesome!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

We had an artist that made an all over print of Dinosaurs. He bought an oversized screen and 2 screen clamps and had our graphic supplier coat and burn the screen. He mounted the screen on plywood and the shirts were cool. The design was bigger than a 2x shirt so it covered most sizes. He did about 500 before his brother used emulsion remover instead of screen opener on it...lol


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

lazographics said:


> very good video from the tradeshow nick. I am actually a dtg printer myself and this is the same type of method that we use to do all over prints on dtg printing. The only difference is that we can print about 16 million colored photo realistic images in one pass. But down fall is about 15 minutes for one shirt. But looks awesome!


ohhhh lol i would have been red


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

Sweet...Would definitely like to see the setup...and would donate for the advice!


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

My friend completed the video which will cover building the entire system parts and everything. He was an engineer before he was a screen printer so he created plans and a step by step video to walk you through the building the system. He also had custom clamps etc manufactured because of the size and weight of the screens.. should be online within 1 to 3 days I will keep you posted.


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Bammer said:


> I just made a post about this very subject 2 days ago! WOW! I need to know dude!
> Hey... is the advanced artist Corel thing yours? Looks pretty darn cool...


Yes thats my site thanks for the kind words..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just to clarify things, as Solmu has already said, he's not trying to put anybody down, he's trying to _encourage people to get out there and do it._ To try things, test things.

There's nothing wrong anybody with asking questions here in the forum. That's what we're here for, is to help with questions 

At the same time, there comes a time when you have to just give it that ol' college try.

Sometimes the passion and intention doesn't come across in text you read on a forum. Without smilies plastered everywhere, it's a challenge to understand that harsh words can actually be encouraging words. 

We each have our own way of saying things, and some people will "hear" and connect with different ways of things being explained.

That being said, if you ever feel a post is out of line (from *me*, a moderator, a sponsor, another member, etc), please feel free to click on the report bad post link next to the post. It _really_ helps


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

Solmu said:


> What I'm saying isn't "You suck!", it's "You're trapped on an island and help isn't coming, but don't despair, you have everything you need to make it on your own. I believe in you."


True! Believe in you and what you do!


----------



## Rob (Oct 28, 2006)

Hows the video coming?


----------



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

Rob said:


> Hows the video coming?


My friend finally got the video up on his site.

TshirtClipArt.com - Build Your Own All Over Printing Press

It is a 4 part series...


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

that's awesome! very well built. 

I might just have to make one of those.


----------



## shuane v (Sep 9, 2009)

wow! that is just impressive


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Be nice to see a closeup of the printed seams.


----------



## Crescent (Jul 25, 2009)

So glad this thread is here. I want to do this too--- experiment with some DIY ideas to do some 1-color allover printing then add some embroidery for multimedia self-promo pieces.


----------

